

Y Combinator’s SocialBrowse Launches To The Public - ptm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/25/y-combinators-socialbrowse-launches-to-the-public/

======
endtwist
This is definitely not a particularly _new_ idea (I can't recall the name of
the service, but there was one -- "Web 1.0" service if you will -- that
existed a number of years ago), but I like this implementation. The plug-in,
as opposed to a web-proxy method (which is what others I've seen have used),
definitely has a more solid look-and-feel. As well, it'll undoubtedly work a
lot better since there is no processing of the page involved. This isn't the
type of service I would particularly use, but I can see the appeal of it.

Congrats on launching, I'm curious to see how you guys do.

~~~
joshu
Critsuite (<http://zesty.ca/crit/>) and Third Voice come to mind.

------
ajmalasver
I've been using SB since alpha and its awesome. I just wish I had more time
for surfing the internets right now...

------
raju
Congrats guys! Looks like a pretty cool idea. Installed it, will start
"socially" browsing soon...

------
mnemonik
I think it would be nice if there were a "Friends" tab so that users could
filter links/articles/comments to people they know. Other than that, it looks
cool and I'll keep trying it out.

~~~
garbowza
You only receive activity from the people you choose to follow.

------
mhartl
Way to go, guys. I have a new favorite exclamation: Garbowza!

------
epall
I just started using Diigo last week. Is this somehow better?

------
webwright
Wooohoo! Grats to Zack and Dave.

